# A LIL Team Build! Rollin Malo



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

What up homies!!!
Its about that time to let everyone in on a little project we got going on. A few months ago Waco had an idea of putting together a replica of ROLLIN MALO for Rollerz Only C.C. He told me what he had in mind and it seemed pretty cool, so I decded to join in on the fun. For now all I will say is that I am doing the body work. When its time we will give out more details of who is involved with this project.
Let us know what you guys think and any info and pics are always helpful.
Here we go!!!
We started with the trumpeter monte carlo kit. Ill let the pics show the progress. 









filled in the frame

































started filling in sink holes and body moldings using zapa gap and some putty

























started modifying the front end


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

working the rear lol

































some main body work


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Damn homie....post more....


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin real good Doc, nice work bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

chop the top









doin some door panel work 









gettin the back seat ready









starting to come together I had taken the pillars off to avoid headaches

























a little more frame work and a mock up


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 14 2008, 07:04 AM~10410828
> *chop the top
> 
> 
> ...


You're out doing yourself homie.....down right sick.....

So who is going to get to keep the build when it's done....and what part will Waco be doing.... :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i seen it in person its lookin top notch


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

starting to come together

























At this point we ran into a little problem. We had been working off of picks that were on the net. Then about 2-3 weeks ago the car showed up at a show with a bunch of new shit done to it. The interior went from something like this:








to this:
















and the top went from this:








to this:









So back to the drawing board we went. We decided I would mold all the interior parts as well. So I cut out the back seat and strated redoing some things and started working on the top too.

























started the dash too








and here you can see the start of the back seat area.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

At this point thats where we are at body wise. I know its been a while so Im trying to get it wrapped up so I can send it off to Waco.
I think Waco has some more pics that I havent posted so maybe he will throw them up later on.

Well homies thats it for now. Let us know what you think!!!!!!


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

my god, so much detail. great build. I wish I had the patience


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

:biggrin: Another Killer Creation......Cant wait to see this one done.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

........i love you .:burn: 


















LMAO bad ass,i gota start getn it right . thats motovation for you.
im out to go work on somthing 
WOW. :wow:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

DAM Thats tight!!! cant wait to see more


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Who's Going to paint it??


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 14 2008, 10:29 AM~10411271
> *Who's Going to paint it??
> *


 :nono: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM IT DOC THATS SICK! :0


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Damn so someone is doing Orgullo and you guys Malo. This should be interesting.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

this buld will go down in history, FOR EVER


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

looks like a ton of sanding......you are really patient!

nice work,looking forward to seeing more. :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

damn.... thats all I can say. Nice work...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

VERY NICE!!!! Can't wait to seethis done.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks damn Good Doc sickness


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

just speechless what can i say that hasnt been said already. besides we want more pics of this oh my god this is super sweet


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

COMING OUT NICE!


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Dang bro!!! u went beast mode on dis car!!! but i liked tha car b4 they changed it!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

WoW that look hot .Can`t wait this one done


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

thats bad ass... good luck with it


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

very nice body work homie.gonna be sick :thumbsup: .


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

THANKS FOR ALL THE FEEDBACK!!!

All the kind words are some great motivation for everyone involved in this build.

More to come soon!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

very nice work so far! thanks for the progress pics


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 14 2008, 04:53 PM~10413716
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE FEEDBACK!!!
> 
> All the kind words are some great motivation for everyone involved in this build.
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

great work :yes:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

DAM FOOL THATS ALOT OF SANDING


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

GREAT BODY WORK DOC. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

wow. :wow:  :around: :worship: :biggrin: great work you guys.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I SEEN THAT MONTE AT THE SHOW AND LET ME TELL U. THE DOC PUT IN SOME WORK ON THAT RANFLA....  
IT WAS COOL KICKING IT WITH U BRO AND HAVING LUNCH. GOT TO DO IT AGAIN SOON.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thats one bad monte. thats some insperation right there. i think i may have to do somethin crazy like that with a 74 GTX :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Well Im let tha homies know i wanted to this car to be top notch so i called n sum favorz from the homies. I hit up Doc and ask him if he was up to it he said hell yeah.RollinOldskool - Motor Werk

I have more peeps n mind so be on tha look out!!!! There will be other added to tha list real soon! As for now I wanna thank u guyz for makin this possible! Biggs i will be callin u soon!!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

I have a brand new ROLLERZ ONLY plack. you can have . Im not gonna use it


----------



## lucious (Mar 28, 2006)

That is bad ass, so what other cars are you going to do? You have talent.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Last ones for today....back seat


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:

gonna look badass


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*NICE WORK!!!!!!!!!*  :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

SWEET WORK!!!!  Keep it up guys.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

o see ypou have some reference pics 
good idea 
this is guna be bad. even with out it painted already looks killer


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hno: hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 14 2008, 08:10 PM~10417214
> *Last ones for today....back seat
> 
> 
> ...



Doc u tha Man bro!!!!! Damn i cant wait till we get this Bad Boy Done!!!! Yo Biggs and Mini i need a good chrome/gold plater. hit me up


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 14 2008, 08:10 PM~10417214
> *Last ones for today....back seat
> 
> 
> ...


badd ass Doc im lovin this :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Apr 14 2008, 11:11 PM~10418535
> *badd ass Doc im lovin this :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 14 2008, 09:44 AM~10411698
> *GREAT JOB!!!
> *


 DAMN NICE JOB, SOMEONE HIT ME UP A MONTH AGO ABOUT ASKING ROB VANDERSLICE TO PAINT A REPLICA MODEL OF ROLLIN MALO WAS IT THIS MODEL? OR IS SOMEBODY ELSE DOING ONE .MY CUZ IS BUILDING A REPLICA OF CASANOVA ITS COMING OUT SICK.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Apr 15 2008, 10:28 AM~10420411
> *DAMN NICE JOB, SOMEONE HIT ME UP A MONTH AGO ABOUT ASKING ROB VANDERSLICE TO PAINT A REPLICA MODEL OF ROLLIN MALO WAS IT THIS MODEL?   OR IS SOMEBODY ELSE DOING ONE .MY CUZ IS BUILDING A REPLICA OF CASANOVA ITS COMING OUT SICK.
> *


Last i heard when are boy here asked the real painter to do this model up homie said $5,000 ! 

Yo this car wont use $100.00 worth of product ! 

Waco has farmed this build out to a few modelers on the forum to get his ROLLERS ONLY scale line up under way ! Plus he plans on doing as many RO cars as money will allow and the kit can be found ! Were all here just to help him do so !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 SOME CRAZY WORK BRO. AMAZING AND SIK.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD HOMBOYZS      

By the Way this is Waco'z Big Bro!!! Damn good job homies!


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 14 2008, 03:54 PM~10414755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

what kind of putty do u use? it looks kinda grey


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 15 2008, 06:13 AM~10420712
> *Last  i  heard    when  are  boy  here  asked  the  real  painter  to  do this  model  up  homie  said  $5,000 !
> 
> Yo  this  car  wont  use  $100.00  worth  of  product !
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

ill have to do one of my brothers :cheesy: 

























































































































[/quote]


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Dame Doc

shes looking wicked


oneyed


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Apr 14 2008, 06:53 PM~10415296-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They grey stuff is tamiya standard putty. i havent started using bondo or evercoat yet but I will try that on my next big project...


Thanks for all the great feedback!!! More pics coming soon.

We just got some news yesterday that could make this project even MORE interesting. STAY TUNED!!!!!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Heres sum more pics homies!!! Still needs sum werk tho!





































:biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

HELLZ YEAH, :0 :0 :0


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

UPDATES? :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

THIS IS GONNA BE GOOD! :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:0 :worship: I Gotta Give You Major Props...That Iz Some Serious Work!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Damn doc that Monte is looking sick! Badd ass!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

wow bro thats lookin crazyyyyyyyyy


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 14 2008, 07:04 AM~10410828
> *chop the top
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Well Homies it been Rob Vanderslice is gonna paint it!!!!!!!

For tha ones who don't kno Rob is, He was tha guy who sprayed it, tha Master Mind of tha Paint job and tha body werk!!!!His werk speakz for itself........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

hno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*PAY THE MAN ! *






















































LOL ! Thats going to be a bad ass build for real now brother ! I am changing the etching bit in the morning and start workin plastic for ya !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 :biggrin: hno:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Apr 16 2008, 09:52 PM~10435341
> *Well Homies it been Rob Vanderslice is gonna paint it!!!!!!!
> 
> For tha ones who don't kno Rob is, He was tha guy who sprayed it, tha Master Mind of tha Paint job and tha body werk!!!!His werk speakz for itself........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


That's a really cool collaboration!!
The work you do on the car looks stunning!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 17 2008, 05:31 AM~10436730
> *That's a really cool collaboration!!
> The work you do on the car looks stunning!
> *



Thanx J!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

2 :thumbsup: killer work yall,


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is comin out sweet bro very nice can't wait til its painted


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lookin fuckin good. 

how much is that paint job gonna run?? :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :nono: :nono: :nono: I dont think Rob wants me to expose that!!!! Sorry bro, but know that it will get Done! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

o i know itll get done lol. was just wounderin how much cuz thats some detailed shit there


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fuck yea bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Should have some more pics this weekend. See how it goes......


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Still pretty rough, but its getting there....
Comments and feedback welcome as always!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*undefined* looking good


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 16 2008, 09:59 PM~10435403
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x2


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Lookin good Bro!!! keep it up homie. cant wait to see it.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 19 2008, 06:33 PM~10455870
> *Still pretty rough, but its getting there....
> Comments and feedback welcome as always!!!!
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

DAMN ***** U GOT HELLA SKILLS. CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

It is looking better, homie, keep it up....I think I am in love!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 20 2008, 05:21 PM~10461423
> *It is looking better, homie, keep it up....I think I am in love!
> *


Damn bro, you been hanging out here too long!


Go look at some porn or something!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THATS JUST MARVELOUS!!!!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> Well Homies it been Rob Vanderslice is gonna paint it!!!!!!!
> 
> For tha ones who don't kno Rob is, He was tha guy who sprayed it, tha Master Mind of tha Paint job and tha body werk!!!!His werk speakz for itself........ :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 19 2008, 06:46 PM~10455932
> *x2
> *


X3


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Apr 20 2008, 10:03 PM~10462310
> *
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



The man has spoken!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

you guys going to do a bike too? :cheesy: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=393300


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 21 2008, 12:22 AM~10463642
> *you guys going to do a bike too?    :cheesy:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=393300
> *


Thats clean!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

JUST SICK BRO ,LOOKIN HELLA GOOD, NICE WORK :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 Damn yall are out doing yourselves with this one :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

TTT

made it to my new home in texas on sunday. as soon as I get some more shit away this will be getting some more work done to it.
thanks for all the support homies!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 29 2008, 08:17 AM~10530320
> *TTT
> 
> made it to my new home in texas on sunday.  as soon as I get some more shit away this will be getting some more work done to it.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Solo1 for tha Rollerz Plaque!!!


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

any new progress pics :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Apr 29 2008, 07:51 PM~10534755
> *any new progress pics  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

where is the car now ?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 29 2008, 09:17 AM~10530320
> *TTT
> 
> made it to my new home in texas on sunday.  as soon as I get some more shit away this will be getting some more work done to it.
> ...


HEY CARNAL, PM ME YOUR ### AND I'LL MAKE THE CALL TO DJ AND MOM'S FOR THE PICS AND ANYTHING ELSE THEY GOT


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Rollin Malo is now in tha Great state of Texas!!!! :biggrin: No bodymod changes r goin in tha car, as far as i kno ............well i think we'll find out n Vegas!!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Apr 30 2008, 05:21 PM~10544549
> *Rollin Malo is now in tha Great state of Texas!!!! :biggrin:  No bodymod changes r goin in tha car, as far as i kno ............well i think we'll find out n Vegas!!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

good job guys..


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

hope the move was ok drnitrus, welcome to Texas, and welcome to the houston area, sugarland is not far from houston, hope you can make some shows with the new model.


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 29 2008, 09:17 AM~10530320
> *TTT
> 
> made it to my new home in texas on sunday.  as soon as I get some more shit away this will be getting some more work done to it.
> ...




Cool man! Hope the move went well! Welcome to Texas! That was quite a haul from where you were at. Drop me a line when you get settled and we'll hook up if you want. Like Montenegro_Adrian said...Sugarland is like right down the freeway from Houston...so we're closer than you think! Looking forward to seeing you at some shows. It'll help increase the hobby here now that ur closer!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks Homies!!!!

I appreciate the warm welcome!

So far so good with getting settled in. You can bet you will see me around.

Rollin Malo should be back on the bench this week....well on the kitchen table till i clean the garage better lol


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

any progress pics?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@May 23 2008, 01:09 PM~10721422
> *any progress pics?
> *



Real soon bro!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Did you guys think I threw in the towel on this one? Progress has been very slow, but there is progress. The back seat is coming together and the front and center section of the center console are getting molded together. Not much but Im still puttin in work on this one!!


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

cool


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

thats some amazin work !!!! keep it up


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Dats how dem MCBA boyz do it!!!!! Whut it Dew Doc! Its comin along real good. Yo Doc holla at me I got a good deal for tha chrome plating on Rollin Malo!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jul 1 2008, 10:49 PM~10994293
> *Dats how dem MCBA boyz do it!!!!! Whut it Dew Doc! Its comin along real good. Yo Doc holla at me I got a good deal for tha chrome plating on Rollin Malo!
> *


 :0


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jul 2 2008, 12:49 AM~10994293
> *Dats how dem MCBA boyz do it!!!!! Whut it Dew Doc! Its comin along real good. Yo Doc holla at me I got a good deal for tha chrome plating on Rollin Malo!
> *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Heres sum more picz almost ready for Paint, and chroming!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 9 2008, 06:15 PM~11051782
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :thumbsup:
> *


x-2


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn That is SICK Doc  </span>


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

keep up the badass work guys. :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuckin sick homiez im lovin this shit :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jul 9 2008, 09:14 PM~11051767
> *Heres sum more picz almost ready for Paint, and chroming!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0

hows the body looking ?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 10 2008, 06:44 PM~11059783
> *:0
> 
> hows the body looking ?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Ready!!!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

hijole


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn thats nice


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

awesome work men, any more progress


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jul 10 2008, 07:10 PM~11060012
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Ready!!!
> *


 hno: oh boy i cant wait ! ! !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

daymn!


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

wow super model bulder no jock


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

The body mods are crazy! But I'm pretty sure Rollin Malo doesn't have the factory frame. It looks like it was made of box tubing, and I also heard that it's a racing frame which is why the a-arms leaned in one direction. I don't know if theres any truth to that, but that's what I heard. But it's obviously not the stock frame.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 14 2008, 08:23 PM~11347900
> *The body mods are crazy! But I'm pretty sure Rollin Malo doesn't have the factory frame. It looks like it was made of box tubing, and I also heard that it's a racing frame which is why the a-arms leaned in one direction. I don't know if theres any truth to that, but that's what I heard. But it's obviously not the stock frame.
> *


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 14 2008, 11:32 PM~11347990
> *
> 
> 
> ...



exactly..... I noted it because I noticed that he molded the stock frame and had it on the model. It wouldn't be a true replica unless he builds a replica frame from scratch styrene and then plate it.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

It aint no thang mayne!!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 14 2008, 11:35 PM~11348022
> *It aint no thang mayne!!!!
> *


Getir done!....lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 14 2008, 11:35 PM~11348022
> *It aint no thang mayne!!!!
> *


 :no: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Updated pics on this project for Waco ! 

Doc was having a problom with hinge's and also moved so they sent me the car to do a few things ! 

All i did was make a Windsheld , window post , and hinge the doors and tweak some of Doc's body with ! 










































Got a few place to add some mud to ,and then set it primer and off to WACO !


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Amazing werk Doc and Mini


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks for the helping hand big homie!!

We needed this one done ASAP and I was falling way behind on it.

Its one step closer to going home to Waco for good!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 19 2008, 02:32 PM~11383005
> *Thanks for the helping hand big homie!!
> 
> We needed this one done ASAP and I was falling way behind on it.
> ...



I had to cut up the dash and floor for the hinges and window so i need to fix those then its in primer ! 

The roof still needs hinged ! It set on 2 piston rods that lift and tilt it into the air ! Will do that tonight ! I got 3 other customers on the bench today but i started getting ideas on this so i went with it ! Give me a few more days fellas !


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: MAN THAT IS SICK! I GOT TO MEET THE DOC IN NEW JERSEY AND HIS WORK IN AWSOME IN PERSON!! I TALKED WITH TJ OF WRAPPED WITH ENVY AND HSE'S STILL HURT ON THE OUT COME OF THE DEAL BETWEEN HER AND THE OWNER OF THE REAL CAR AND I' DIDN'T ASK FOR THE PICS OF THE CAR FROM DAY ONE WHEN THEY GOT IT AND STARTED THE FAB WORK ON IT  THEY DESIGNED THE FIRST PART OF IT IN OCEANSIDE CALIFAS AND I SEEN THE PICS OF IT BEFORE THE SHIT HIT THE FAN! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND I'LL WAIT FOR A CHANCE TO VISIT HER SOON AND GET THEM BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD WACO, ALMOST READY TO SEND IT FOR PAINT! :biggrin: 
I JUST SHOWED VANDERSLICE THE PROGRESS AND HE IS EXCITED ABOUT PAINTING IT FOR YOU.


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 19 2008, 12:28 PM~11382974
> *Updated  pics  on this  project  for  Waco !
> 
> Doc  was  having  a  problom  with  hinge's  and  also  moved    so    they  sent  me  the  car  to  do  a  few  things  !
> ...


that is looking awsome :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:0 :0 

badd ass ima have to get my replica too :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

THATS CRAZY


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 19 2008, 01:28 PM~11382974
> *Updated  pics  on this  project  for  Waco !
> 
> Doc  was  having  a  problom  with  hinge's  and  also  moved    so    they  sent  me  the  car  to  do  a  few  things  !
> ...


 :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

lookin good


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MAYNE YA'LL AIN'T BULLSHITTING :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 19 2008, 06:46 PM~11386904
> *Cuz we takin over one city at a time!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 19 2008, 08:33 PM~11387355
> *Cuz we takin over one city at a time!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 7, 2008)

dam it it looking tight


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 this is just plain crazy! i cant wait to see this finished!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 19 2008, 03:28 PM~11382974
> *Updated  pics  on this  project  for  Waco !
> 
> Doc  was  having  a  problom  with  hinge's  and  also  moved    so    they  sent  me  the  car  to  do  a  few  things  !
> ...


damn this some crazy ass shit...nice work cant wait to see it finish


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

NICE!!!!!


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

MAJOR PROPS SHIT IS AWSOME


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

the best work I ever seen cool


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Clean homie!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

god damn yall aint playin wit dis one, big props homies


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

sick ! :0 :cheesy: 

with a body that wild i can hardly to see the paint !


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 19 2008, 01:28 PM~11382974
> *Updated  pics  on this  project  for  Waco !
> 
> Doc  was  having  a  problom  with  hinge's  and  also  moved    so    they  sent  me  the  car  to  do  a  few  things  !
> ...


best thing is ill get to see it in person :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 19 2008, 12:28 PM~11382974
> *Updated  pics  on this  project  for  Waco !
> 
> Doc  was  having  a  problom  with  hinge's  and  also  moved    so    they  sent  me  the  car  to  do  a  few  things  !
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :worship:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

damn---been a busy few months, back to regular season and this one is worth my first post in a while.

nice work guys.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Alright, so I don't want to be a dick on this one, but Mini, it looks like the roof is tilting forward, like the windshield posts need to be taller. Maybe that's the way it's supposed to be, but it's throwin me off...

The detail on this ride is insane. I can't believe the amount of hours of sanding putty has gone into this ride.

I hope to see it finished. Anything that I've ever done that's gone to this stage doesn't get finished.

Keep us posted guys, you are doing a crazy job.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 26 2008, 07:01 AM~11440303
> *Alright, so I don't want to be a dick on this one, but Mini, it looks like the roof is tilting forward, like the windshield posts need to be taller.  Maybe that's the way it's supposed to be, but it's throwin me off...
> 
> The detail on this ride is insane.  I can't believe the amount of hours of sanding putty has gone into this ride.
> ...


Its kool MKD904!! Rollin Malo'z top is tilted like dat im tryna find a real good pic so i can show u. Thanx for ya'll commentz homiez Doc, and Mini have been doing a hella good job on Malo! (Thanx bro'z)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 26 2008, 09:42 AM~11440815
> *Its kool MKD904!! Rollin Malo'z top is tilted like dat im tryna find a real good pic so i can show u. Thanx for ya'll commentz homiez Doc, and Mini have been doing a hella good job on Malo! (Thanx bro'z)
> 
> 
> ...


 the top pic was takin in austin :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 26 2008, 08:42 AM~11440815
> *Its kool MKD904!! Rollin Malo'z top is tilted like dat im tryna find a real good pic so i can show u. Thanx for ya'll commentz homiez Doc, and Mini have been doing a hella good job on Malo! (Thanx bro'z)
> 
> 
> ...


If that's the way it should be then cool...keep up the good work guys...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I still think they should make a new frame from scrap styrene like the real car has....


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

wow :wow: :wow: some killer work homie's very nice


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 26 2008, 11:27 AM~11441088
> *I still think they should make a new frame from scrap styrene like the real car has....
> *


not trying to be a dick......

why dont you contribute to the team effort and build one :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

can he do that ?  
i dont see anything that say he in you guys crew , but shit if he can i say do i didnt even know that car had a hand made frame .


----------



## MrPhotographer06 (Aug 25, 2008)

dang.. is that diecast or plastic?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MrPhotographer06_@Aug 26 2008, 07:21 PM~11445323
> *dang.. is that diecast or plastic?
> *


plastic, the other pics are of the real deal.


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Im building the same kit and was woundering what you used to fill the frame. I used bondo spot and puddy and its all cracked because of how limp the frame is.

Any help would be great! 


Oh and Awsome ride!!!!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

real nice work Waco & it was cool meetin u in temple @ the last show :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

damn...that monte is thight !!!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MrPhotographer06_@Aug 26 2008, 07:21 PM~11445323
> *dang.. is that diecast or plastic?
> *


please dont ever say that "D" word in here..lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 26 2008, 07:46 PM~11445049
> *not trying to be a dick......
> 
> why dont you contribute to the team effort and build one :biggrin:
> *



Act as if it's any harder than all the other stuff that's been done to it. Making the frame should be cake for a builder like you!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Aug 26 2008, 05:35 PM~11445412
> *Im building the same kit and was woundering what you used to fill the frame. I used bondo spot and puddy and its all cracked because of how limp the frame is.
> 
> Any help would be great!
> ...


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 27 2008, 01:08 PM~11452311
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl: :rofl: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:Wat ***** i known u for yearz!!!!!! We dem CO town Boyz but u relocated else where!!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Aug 27 2008, 02:34 PM~11453158


Use sheet styrene. Sand what you can of the bond and shit. Then glue strips if styrene over it kinda over lap it so you can sand off the edges.

Hard to see but thats what I had to do to this frame. The front area that runs between the firewall and the radiator frame part.



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Thats what i was thinking but theres some odd places in the frame that im not sure what to do with. 

Its to bad how bendy the plastic is with the trumpiter kit


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 27 2008, 04:02 PM~11452899
> *Act as if it's any harder than all the other stuff that's been done to it. Making the frame should be cake for a builder like you!
> *


ur the only one concerned..... :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Aug 26 2008, 07:35 PM~11445412
> *Im building the same kit and was woundering what you used to fill the frame. I used bondo spot and puddy and its all cracked because of how limp the frame is.
> 
> Any help would be great!
> ...


with the trumpeter kit i filled in as much as possible with styrene bits. from there i used super glue to fill in the gaps. sand it down a bit and if it still needs some fine tuning you can use putty for the small stuff


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

AWSOME!!! That sound like a good way to do it, I just filld it with puddy and its all cracked up from bending. Ill try to get the puddy outta it and try your method.

Thanks alot doc!!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 27 2008, 06:26 PM~11454237
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:Wat ***** i known u for yearz!!!!!! We dem CO town Boyz but u relocated else where!!!!!   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i kno homie, i wanted 2 act like we just meet since we havent kicked it in awhile
:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 27 2008, 10:29 PM~11457771
> *i kno homie, i wanted 2 act like we just meet since me, u & my bro havent kicked it in awhile
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


wenever King!!!! im down mayne,u know Big Head will go down!! :biggrin:   :0 :0


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## chevy1964 (Oct 22, 2007)

how much do u think it will cost when finish?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Aug 30 2008, 07:58 PM~11480999
> *how much do u think it will cost when finish?
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

a lot!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Aug 30 2008, 08:58 PM~11480999
> *how much do u think it will cost when finish?
> *


......... if you gotta ask..... you cant afford it :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 30 2008, 10:57 PM~11481343
> *......... if you gotta ask..... you cant afford it  :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha x 10 :biggrin: 
man I would not even attempt to put a dollar figure on it but I would bet it would have to be big.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

NICE


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

any progress on this bad boy


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Sep 6 2008, 04:23 PM~11535779
> *any progress on this bad boy
> *


x2


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Its getting reprimed this week and sent off to the T !


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 
Hold ur horsez King!!!! u'll see it wen it come to tha CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 9 2008, 06:29 PM~11560871
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> Hold ur horsez King!!!! u'll see it wen it come to tha CO!!! :biggrin:
> *










:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Some of DOC body work fell in so i get that cleaned up and then off to Texas !


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

nice :0 :0 :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 NEED A NEW CHANGE OF CHONNIES!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 10 2008, 05:10 PM~11570208
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  NEED A NEW CHANGE OF CHONNIES!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

GOT SOME MORE PICS?????????????? :biggrin: 
DAMMMMMMMM DAT RIDE IS COMING OUT NICE BRO! ITS SICK  :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 STRAIGHT SICK


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 10 2008, 04:02 PM~11569220
> *
> 
> 
> ...




wow..forgot about this bad boy....lookin smoooooooth....what kinda filler do you use?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 10 2008, 03:02 PM~11569220
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks stunning David! :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 10 2008, 11:18 PM~11573845
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hey dont post this shit. Its not funny and its disrespectful.

The car looks good by the way :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

here u go homie hope these help build that shit homie :thumbsup:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

just wondering whose gonna do the motor :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 11 2008, 06:31 PM~11580220
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thanx big homie! every pic helpz!!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Sep 11 2008, 08:18 PM~11580076
> *Hey dont post this shit. Its not funny and its disrespectful.
> 
> The car looks good by the way :biggrin:
> *


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Sep 11 2008, 08:18 PM~11580076
> *Hey dont post this shit. Its not funny and its disrespectful.
> 
> The car looks good by the way :biggrin:
> *


it made me laugh when i seen it, & ur right it is disrespectful bcuz Will isnt that heavy, should've put uncle phil up ther :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 11 2008, 11:05 PM~11583160
> *it made me laugh when i seen it, & ur right it is disrespectful bcuz Will isnt that heavy, should've put uncle phil up ther :biggrin:
> *


Naw,man. I'ts like making FUN of the Twinn Towers going down. Thats FUCKED if it seems funny. :angry:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 11 2008, 01:18 AM~11573845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no disrespect as I think you posted this to be funny but its in very bad taste .
it is very very disrespectful. and I am sure you probably didnt make it you just posted it
but the person who made it should get punched the fuck out !!!!!
way too many good people died that day to make a fuckin joke out of it.
sorry king61 this was not directed at you but to the person who made that.though I have to wonder what you were thinking when you posted it. and to post it now on the aniversary date goes beyond words.
I just dont have a sense of humor about that day and never will.
I know this is just a little lowrider forum but there has to be limits and I think this crosses the line. it has to be one of the most disgraceful and disgusting things I have seen on the internet. our family has a brave little marine over in afghanistan right now .sorry but this just really struck a nerve.
and not only all that buts its a stupid and degrading image of the african american
culture in our country as well.
DAMN IT THIS FUCKIN PISSES ME OFF !!!!
hope I dont ruin a great thread because I cant wait to see this car done !!!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 12 2008, 02:40 AM~11583521
> *Naw,man. I'ts like making FUN of the Twinn Towers going down. Thats FUCKED if it seems funny. :angry:
> *


 i could care less if its funny 2 u or not, besides high gas prices the shit didnt affect me one lil o bit, so nawon this


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

What the fuck does it have to do with high gas prices you retard? Thousands of people lost their lives. You're just a little punk who doesn't have any respect for this country or the people in it.

I apologize to Doc, Mini, and waco please continue with the car now :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Sep 12 2008, 03:03 AM~11583593
> *no disrespect as I think you posted this to be funny but its in very bad taste .
> it is very very disrespectful. and I am sure you probably didnt make it you just posted it
> but the person who made it should get punched the fuck out !!!!!
> ...













































i've got 3 cousins & a brother n law in the service, 2 went 2 iraq& one went to bahran so go play ur fuckin violin some where else.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Sep 12 2008, 08:41 AM~11584138
> *What the fuck does it have to do with high gas prices you retard? Thousands of people lost their lives. You're just a little punk who doesn't have any respect for this country or the people in it.
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: xactly, so what r we in a war about, nobody knows, do you? thousands of people die everyday can i stop it, NO. im far from a lil punk dumb fuck, as for respecting this country what country am i supposed to respect since obviously u must think im not from this country, i was born in TX my parents were born in TX & my grandparents were born in TX


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

hey Waco , u kno i make fun of everything homie, my apologys to you, doc & Mini for the crybabys, i love y'alls thread, r all model car builders this sensitive?














i need to go back to off topic :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 12 2008, 07:14 AM~11584267
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: xactly, so what r we in a war about, nobody knows, do you? thousands of people die everyday can i stop it, NO. im far from a lil punk dumb fuck, as for respecting this country what country am i supposed to respect since obviously u must think im not from this country, i was born in TX my parents were born in TX & my grandparents were born in TX
> *


I think the point here is, Regardless of the President, the gas prices, your beliefs, or the next guys, or what you or anyone thinks or what their oponion is, there are Thousands of men and women that died for our freedom, and are now fighting for it. It doesn't matter what you think, or I think, what matters is that you and I and all the rest that are reading this are able to do it because we have Thousands keeping us safe and keeping our freedom. 

I don't necessairly think that war is the answer either, but all I know is that since war started, we haven't had to wonder if any more planes will just be randomly crashing into buildings.

My cousin had 3 stays in Iraq, homie gave up even knowing who his twins were for the first 2 years of their life so I can stay here and argue on a forum and build models and enjoy freedom....I'm pretty sure all everyone is saying here is Just have some respect for the soliders and Sept. 11th by not posting jokes that mock the day.

Lastly, I will guarantee you that regardless of the president, this whole war won't be ending soon. You can't take a billion dollar + war and operation and just pack it up because some new guy moved into a big white house.

Peace


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 12 2008, 09:30 AM~11584361
> *I think the point here is, Regardless of the President, the gas prices, your beliefs, or the next guys, or what you or anyone thinks or what their oponion is, there are Thousands of men and women that died for our freedom, and are now fighting for it.  It doesn't matter what you think, or I think, what matters is that you and I and all the rest that are reading this are able to do it because we have Thousands keeping us safe and keeping our freedom.
> 
> I don't necessairly think that war is the answer either, but all I know is that since war started, we haven't had to wonder if any more planes will just be randomly crashing into buildings.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: for someone that makes his point without tryin to put someone else down, i am truly greatful 2 ur cousin, my grandfather, my uncles, my cousins, my bro n law, my homeboys kids, & every other soldier in all branches of the military for servin our country 2 give me the freedom to say whatever i would like to :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Im glad to see the homies patching things up and gettin along


now back to our regularly scheduled program.............................. :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 12 2008, 07:48 AM~11584467
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: for someone that makes his point without tryin to put someone else down, i am truly greatful 2 ur cousin, my grandfather, my uncles, my cousins, my bro n law, my homeboys kids, & every other soldier in all branches of the military for servin our country 2 give me the freedom to say whatever i would like to :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

whats up wit it Lil Waco, u've got plenty of reading to do :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Its all good King61!!! Ur a damn fool!!!!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

i know, & u kno im just bullshitn on here but some guys r 2 serious in here


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 12 2008, 09:00 AM~11584212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


well as far as the presidential race goes they are both idiots !!
hell this country will be bankrupt and gone in a few more years anyways.
neither one has a clue and I dont think they really care. the rich get richer !!
to me the only thing worse than a politician is a child molester !!!
to be honest really when you think about it this is a stupid argument to have because in 4 years from now we are gonna wish this was the worst of our problems !!! shit man stick a fork in this country cause its done. its a wrap.
because the defacation is about to contact the rotary oscilator. in other words the shit is about to hit the fan.

and now back to that bad ass car !!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Sep 13 2008, 02:58 AM~11591854
> *well as far as the presidential race goes they are both idiots !!
> hell this country will be bankrupt and gone in a few more years anyways.
> neither one has a clue and I dont think they really care. the rich get richer !!
> ...



it is time for a revolution
time to feed the patriotic tree its dose of blood


where is this car at right now
how far till its paint time?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Itz at Mini'z!! paint time will be soon i promise.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 13 2008, 10:18 PM~11596121
> *Itz at Mini'z!! paint time will be soon i promise.
> *


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:  :worship:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 13 2008, 10:23 PM~11596160
> *:tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:    :worship:
> *


  MANASO'S


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: call me wey!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 13 2008, 10:26 PM~11596172
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  call me wey!
> *


PM ME YOUR # BROKEN PHONE!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 13 2008, 09:18 PM~11596121
> *Itz at Mini'z!! paint time will be soon i promise.
> *



sweet


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 13 2008, 10:22 PM~11596150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMMMMMM DIS BITCH IS NICE LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

updates?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 3 2008, 11:51 PM~11774974
> *updates?
> *



Today is Oct 4th ! Its dark out side , temp 60 , your a dope feind with a busted ass Caddy ! I think that sum's it up at this point !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2008, 10:08 PM~11775071
> *Today  is  Oct  4th  !  Its dark  out  side  ,  temp 60 ,  your  a dope feind  with  a  busted  ass  Caddy  !  I think  that  sum's  it  up  at  this  point !
> *


GO




FUCK





YOURSELF.........





WEED HEAD , NOT DOPE FIEND..... :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 4 2008, 12:10 AM~11775080
> *GO
> FUCK
> YOURSELF.........
> ...


BOTH THE SAME THING FOOL ! 

Stay off the shit and you might not waste any more brain functions!

Pot, weed, grass, ganja and skunk, are some of the common words used to describe the dried leaves drug known as marijuana. Marijuana is a cannabis plant that is "usually smoked or eaten to entice euphoria by dope feinds and drug heads." . There has been research on the negative and positive effects of marijuana on the human body and the brain. Marijuana is frequently beneficial to the treatment of AIDS, glaucoma, multiple sclerosis, and anal pain. However, researchers such as Jacques-Joseph Moreau have been working to explain how marijuana has harmful affects on the functions of central nervous system and hinders the memory and movement of the user's brain.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :loco:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

If ur looking for updates.......Mini has it n his possession, so ya'll know its gettin werked on! :biggrin: Sup D!!! wut up Marinate see ya Vegas wey!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 3 2008, 11:31 PM~11775197
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> If ur looking for updates.......Mini has it n his possession, so ya'll know its gettin werked on! :biggrin: Sup D!!! wut up Marinate see ya Vegas wey!!!
> *


  got the ride yesterday homie


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Awready!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 4 2008, 12:31 AM~11775197
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> If ur looking for updates.......Mini has it n his possession, so ya'll know its gettin werked on! :biggrin: Sup D!!! wut up Marinate see ya Vegas wey!!!
> *


Yup See you guys there ! I'll be heading out on the 10th !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 4 2008, 12:31 AM~11775202
> * got the ride yesterday homie
> *


the boo back on the street?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 U for real D???????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2008, 11:33 PM~11775212
> *Yup  See  you  guys  there !  I'll  be  heading  out  on  the  10th  !
> *


 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I ment 2073 ! I must have forgot to add that in there !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2008, 11:33 PM~11775218
> *the  boo  back  on the  street?
> *


 :biggrin: this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 4 2008, 12:35 AM~11775228
> *:biggrin: this weekend :biggrin:
> *


Times ticking Bro ! Wrap that bitch and get it packed up !


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2008, 11:37 PM~11775236
> *Times  ticking  Bro  !    Wrap  that  bitch  and  get  it  packed  up  !
> *


 :|


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2008, 11:37 PM~11775236
> *Times  ticking  Bro  !    Wrap  that  bitch  and  get  it  packed  up  !
> *


"PUSH IT TO THE LIMIT"


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 4 2008, 12:38 AM~11775246
> *:|
> *


His car just got out of the paint shop , and its heading to the Super Show !


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 3 2008, 10:39 PM~11775252
> *"PUSH IT TO THE LIMIT"
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Dats how we do it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2008, 11:39 PM~11775255
> *His  car  just  got  out  of  the  paint  shop  ,  and  its  heading  to  the  Super  Show  !
> *


 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 4 2008, 12:39 AM~11775252
> *"PUSH IT TO THE LIMIT"
> *


You got plaque in the rear deck yet ?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2008, 10:40 PM~11775259
> *You  got  plaque  in the  rear  deck  yet  ?
> *


U kno he does!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

COLORSANDED TODAY & GONNA BUFF TOMARROW! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man been 3 wheelin the shit out of that bitch bro ! You done need new shoes up front !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2008, 11:46 PM~11775293
> *Man  been  3 wheelin  the  shit  out  of  that  bitch  bro  !  You  done  need  new  shoes    up  front !
> *


NO 3 WHEEL IT'S THE TUCK! :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt wheres the updates?


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

X2...WITH PICS


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

updates :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Soon homies!!! I promise!!!!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

This is wat we were waiting on homies, Rollin Malo'z new look!!!Now we can wrap this bad boy up soon!





































will post more later!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

gettin painted? :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

looks crazy ! 

I am re doing the front clip as we speak ! Another few coats of mud and primer then off to TEXAS !


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 5 2008, 09:10 PM~12075821
> *looks  crazy  !
> 
> I  am  re  doing the  front  clip  as  we  speak !  Another  few  coats  of  mud  and  primer  then  off  to  TEXAS !
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 10 2008, 03:02 PM~11569220
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

los you got 2 more weeks :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 13 2008, 05:47 PM~12149319
> *los you got 2 more weeks :0
> *



for what????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 13 2008, 07:47 PM~12149319
> *los you got 2 more weeks :0
> *



Finial mud in a few hour then in primer and then in the mail on monday !


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 13 2008, 10:47 PM~12152117
> *for what????
> *


for los magnificos :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 14 2008, 12:52 AM~12153720
> *Finial  mud  in  a  few  hour  then  in  primer  and  then  in the mail on  monday !
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

re did the body work on the front clip an is sitting in primer ! Will block it out later tonight and then reprime and get it all packed up !


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

radical cars are not for me......


but HOLY SHIT :0 :0 :0 



:thumbsup: big props on everyone thats contributing :thumbsup: this thing is insaine


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: great work guys... cant wait to see it in person...


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 14 2008, 02:53 PM~12158333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what did you use for that grill ?


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 14 2008, 02:53 PM~12158333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that grill is sick :biggrin:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 14 2008, 02:53 PM~12158333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that grill is sick :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

the grills are photo etch ho train gates !


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: SWEET BRO!! LOOKING GOOD BROTHERMAN!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 14 2008, 07:10 PM~12160419
> *the  grills  are    photo etch  ho  train  gates  !
> *


ho train? better stop it and catch your wife! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 14 2008, 10:25 PM~12161078
> *ho train? better stop it and catch your wife! :0  :biggrin:
> *


i was going try a catch the 1 your lady be rollin !
I never had a women with no teeth on my meat !


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin smooth Mini....id stare at that thing for hours


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LET ME GET SOME ICE BREAKERS!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 14 2008, 10:37 PM~12162220
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :worship:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I'll put it in a box and down the road ! Waco I ran out of primer for the frame so the painter will need to handle that ! 

I tossed in a a few chrome undies for the front , and all t he items to finish the motor ! PM your addy and i'll get it in the mail ASAP !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

thats the shit opened up...


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Fuck dat bitch is looking good!!!!! as soon it gets here, its going to New Mexico to get sprayed!!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 15 2008, 01:54 AM~12162360
> *Fuck dat bitch is looking good!!!!! as soon it gets here, its going to New Mexico to get sprayed!!!!
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

IT'S ON THE WAY TO THE BIG T ! 


Left this moring heading your way WACO ! I for got a few thing but i'll ship them later . Youll have enough to take to the show on the 23rd ~ 

Here's confirmation # 

0307 0020 0002 9650 4392

let me know when it get there !


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 15 2008, 01:52 PM~12165029
> *:0
> *


I got all the way home and seen i didn't ship all the items for the motor ! I'll get them out next week !


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

thats wild cant wait to see it finnished. im sure it will be awsome :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 15 2008, 12:49 PM~12165007
> *IT'S  ON  THE  WAY  TO  THE  BIG  T  !
> Left this  moring  heading  your  way  WACO  !  I  for got  a  few  thing  but  i'll  ship them  later  . Youll  have  enough  to take  to  the  show  on  the  23rd  ~
> 
> ...


i cant wait till los magnificos. see you there los :cheesy:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

a mini i like that grill i bean all over the net trying 2 find tham do u think u could help me out? you know helpme .com :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 14 2008, 07:10 PM~12160419
> *the  grills  are    photo etch  ho  train  gates  !
> *


hummm - idk what or where to get them but it looks really good .


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 15 2008, 11:53 AM~12165034
> *I  got  all  the  way  home  and  seen  i  didn't  ship  all  the  items  for  the  motor !  I'll  get  them  out  next  week !
> *


its all good mayne!!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

DAMN KID LOOKING GOOOOOOOOOOODDD

Cant wait to see it next week


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

ROLLIN MALO is home bro'z!!! now for tha paint and assembly!!!!!

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 18 2008, 12:22 AM~12188159
> *:0
> *


Sup Wey how u holding up Carnal?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 18 2008, 01:30 AM~12188203
> *Sup Wey how u holding up Carnal?
> *


CHILLIN MAYNE......  :420:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Holla at cha boy wen u get a chance tommorrow Manoso! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 18 2008, 01:32 AM~12188213
> *Holla at cha boy wen u get a chance tommorrow Manoso! :biggrin:
> *


PM ME THE #


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 18 2008, 01:17 AM~12188125
> *ROLLIN MALO is home bro'z!!! now for tha paint and assembly!!!!!
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


dont put it together on the way again :happysad: :happysad: 

j.p cant wait to see it bro :cheesy:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Well like said i got Malo yesterday and tha frame cracked but no biggie.
Mini made the grille and the headlight covers, so i made tha top part of the grille and the bumpers......still need sum werk but i'll get it right! :biggrin: 





































need feedback let me know homies!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

ai chihuahua!!!!!!


get er done homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

need feedback let me know homies! 
[/quote]

NICE


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

damn!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Thanx homiez!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

*Daymn that is SICK *


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

DAMN!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i see you dr. ride looks good,damn good.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 18 2008, 03:01 PM~12191838
> *Well like said i got Malo yesterday and tha frame cracked but no biggie.
> Mini made the grille and the headlight covers, so i made tha top part of the grille and the bumpers......still need sum werk but i'll get it right! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Hey Waco Sorry about the frame brother ! 

And is that brass your using for the metal work up front ?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' sweet brothers!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 18 2008, 05:16 PM~12194375
> *Hey Waco  Sorry  about the  frame  brother  !
> 
> And  is  that  brass  your  using  for  the  metal  work  up  front ?
> *



its all good mayne!!!! Yea its brass!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Doc'z FED camera werks good, he took this pic about a mile away!!! :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good very good!!!   :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

*DAYYMN *


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

is there a pic of the car completely shut up? Its amazing to see it blown apart like that, but i'd love to see it normal with the designs & all!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

rollin malo lookin nice. interior looks way better patterned out cant wait to see this project done.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: THAT IS BADD ASS!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:0 :0 SOMEONES GONNA HAVE FUN PAINTIING THAT. GOOD LUCK. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 25 2008, 12:43 AM~12249157
> *DAYYMN
> *



no doubt! 


looking crazy good fellas!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

saw this bad boy sunday :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

ID like to see it all closed up!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Nov 25 2008, 11:31 AM~12253956
> *ID like to see it all closed up!
> *


prolly just like every other showcar, look good open cause thats what it was designed for. but look shit when closed......


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i just wanna see the paint job as a whole instead of cut up. I know a show car IS supposed to look good opened up...but its gotta go back on the TRAILER at some point right?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

C'MON ESE


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 25 2008, 08:39 PM~12257603
> *i just wanna see the paint job as a whole instead of cut up.  I know a show car IS supposed to look good opened up...but its gotta go back on the TRAILER at some point right?
> *


 :yessad: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

K lol...
Thats just ugly imo , better let it stay all open


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 25 2008, 07:14 PM~12257375
> *prolly just like every other showcar, look good open cause thats what it was designed for. but look shit when closed......
> *


*ORGULLO MEXICANO*


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 26 2008, 12:12 PM~12264839
> *ORGULLO MEXICANO
> 
> 
> ...


now c this just right


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 26 2008, 02:12 PM~12264839
> *ORGULLO MEXICANO
> 
> 
> ...


all u need is a clear windshield and it be ready to cruise


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

yha but that one looks damn good closed up too.i havnt seen a pic of rollin malo closed yet.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 1 2008, 03:36 PM~12302456
> *yha but that one looks damn good closed up too.i havnt seen a pic of rollin malo closed yet.
> *


isnt that car at the top rollin malo?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:yes: :uh:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Dec 1 2008, 01:28 PM~12302899
> *isnt that car at the top rollin malo?
> *


yha i havnt seen it closed up, orgullo mexicano i have seen closed up.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 1 2008, 04:45 PM~12303511
> *yha i havnt seen it closed up, orgullo mexicano i have seen closed up.
> *


That is rollin mallo pretty much closed up,


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Nov 26 2008, 02:20 AM~12261731-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the shit


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

^^LOL^^


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Dec 1 2008, 06:49 PM~12304135
> *That is rollin mallo pretty much closed up,
> *


thats my point...lol


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 24 2008, 08:16 PM~12248755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


some shitty murals if you ask me


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 24 2008, 08:12 PM~12248708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and another. should have hired og abel, fonzi, someone better at doing murals of women


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

any updates?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yea, now that ive seen it closed, it does look like shit


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

the paint job is going to be crazy whoever lays it down..other than that looks awesome. motor looks pretty close too!


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

DOES ANY 1 HAVE MORE PICTURES? :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

at this point its ready to be sent off for paint


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

updates?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Jan 22 2009, 03:57 PM~12783274
> *updates?
> *


NOT FOR A WHILE ! WACO HAS SOME PERSONAL ISSUES HE IS HANDLING . HE'LL BE BACK AS SOON AS HE CAN BUT HE WILL NOT BE WORKING ON ANYTHING FOR A WHILE .

HE SENDS HIS BEST WISHES TO ALL OF YOU AND HOPES YOU ALL KEEP BUILDING !  HE WANT'S TO SEE SOME GREAT BUILDS WHEN HE GETS HOME .


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

got dam pigs


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 22 2009, 01:22 PM~12783509
> *NOT  FOR  A WHILE  !  WACO  HAS  SOME  PERSONAL  ISSUES  HE  IS  HANDLING  .  HE'LL BE  BACK  AS  SOON  AS  HE  CAN  BUT  HE  WILL NOT  BE  WORKING ON  ANYTHING  FOR  A WHILE .
> 
> HE  SENDS  HIS  BEST  WISHES  TO  ALL  OF YOU  AND  HOPES  YOU  ALL  KEEP  BUILDING !  HE  WANT'S  TO  SEE  SOME  GREAT  BUILDS  WHEN  HE  GETS  HOME .
> *


we'll be waiting to hear from him


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 22 2009, 04:22 PM~12783509
> *NOT  FOR  A WHILE  !  WACO  HAS  SOME  PERSONAL  ISSUES  HE  IS  HANDLING  .  HE'LL BE  BACK  AS  SOON  AS  HE  CAN  BUT  HE  WILL NOT  BE  WORKING ON  ANYTHING  FOR  A WHILE .
> 
> HE  SENDS  HIS  BEST  WISHES  TO  ALL  OF YOU  AND  HOPES  YOU  ALL  KEEP  BUILDING !  HE  WANT'S  TO  SEE  SOME  GREAT  BUILDS  WHEN  HE  GETS  HOME .
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 15 2008, 12:37 AM~12162220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that thunderbird in the back round resin casted? if so where can i get one? My second car was a 77 bird and I would like to build it someday. Thanks homie.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:worship:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:nicoderm: so any updates?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Aug 19 2009, 12:18 AM~14812589
> *:nicoderm: so any updates?
> *



Not yet ! The homie Waco is on vacation !


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## bigkev_21 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 14 2008, 06:53 AM~10410786
> *What up homies!!!
> Its about that time to let everyone in on a little project we got going on.  A few months ago Waco had an idea of putting together a replica of ROLLIN MALO for Rollerz Only C.C.  He told me what he had in mind and it seemed pretty cool, so I decded to join in on the fun.  For now all I will say is that I am doing the body work.  When its time we will give out more details of who is involved with this project.
> Let us know what you guys think and any info and pics are always helpful.
> ...


hey this thin is looking sick wat type of plastic material did u use n were 2 get it?


----------



## kbarrera (Dec 27, 2008)

wat happened any progrees pics


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kbarrera_@Dec 9 2009, 07:24 PM~15929604
> *wat happened  any progrees pics
> *


x2


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

No progress for a while


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 THATS A HELL OF A PAINT JOB FOR A MODEL :cheesy: 

came out hgood so far guy's  :thumbsup: * UPDATES!* :x:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 22 2009, 06:56 AM~16056290
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 THATS A HELL OF A PAINT JOB FOR A MODEL :cheesy:
> 
> came out hgood so far guy's    :thumbsup:   UPDATES!  :x:
> *


I dont think there will be updates for a long ass time bro.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 22 2009, 12:58 PM~16058697
> *I dont think there will be updates for a long ass time bro.
> *



must b the time consuming paint job :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 22 2009, 02:04 PM~16058760
> *must b the time consuming paint job  :dunno:
> *



HE'S LOCKED UP CHAWPER


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

i may e up in the dallas area within the next few months. if that trip works out, ill be picking this back up and trying to hook up with the appropriate people to try and get it complete.. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 10 2010, 10:42 AM~16243318
> *i may e up in the dallas area within the next few months.  if that trip works out, ill be picking this back up and trying to hook up with the appropriate people to try and get it complete.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im in DFW. If this needs to be picked up and shipped I can do it. check my feedback Im legit

jaungott/Artistics.TX


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

im in Dallas too.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

whats the latest... where is the car..


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 9 2010, 01:55 AM~17141752
> *whats  the  latest... where  is  the  car..
> *


its in waco right now...ill be up there in a couple weeks to pick it up and start gettin things ROllin on it again.
:0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 9 2010, 07:53 AM~17142580
> *its in waco right now...ill be up there in a couple weeks to pick it up and start gettin things ROllin on it again.
> :0
> *








:wow: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 9 2010, 04:53 AM~17142580
> *its in waco right now...ill be up there in a couple weeks to pick it up and start gettin things ROllin on it again.
> :0
> *


hell yea that be tight to see more progress on it


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Well made a stop at Waco today....This bad boy has came full circle and is back in my possesion. Time to get things going again. Overall its in good shape some minor things to clean up from all the travels but its pretty much ready for paint. Just need to get THEE painter lined up  See if I can get that set up. Once I get back next week im hoping to get some things ready to send to the appropriate places.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

FINALLY! :cheesy: Can't wait to see this completed Doc!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 19 2010, 06:28 PM~17241073
> *Well made a stop at Waco today....This bad boy has came full circle and is back in my possesion.  Time to get things going again.  Overall its in good shape some minor things to clean up from all the travels but its pretty much ready for paint.  Just need to get THEE painter lined up    See if I can get that set up.  Once I get back next week im hoping to get some things ready to send to the appropriate places.
> 
> 
> ...


damn! been a minute since this was up and runnin huh?! cant wait 2 see it done! looks good asis!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 19 2010, 07:28 PM~17241073
> *Well made a stop at Waco today....This bad boy has came full circle and is back in my possesion.  Time to get things going again.  Overall its in good shape some minor things to clean up from all the travels but its pretty much ready for paint.  Just need to get THEE painter lined up    See if I can get that set up.  Once I get back next week im hoping to get some things ready to send to the appropriate places.
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 19 2010, 09:28 PM~17241073
> *Well made a stop at Waco today....This bad boy has came full circle and is back in my possesion.  Time to get things going again.  Overall its in good shape some minor things to clean up from all the travels but its pretty much ready for paint.  Just need to get THEE painter lined up    See if I can get that set up.  Once I get back next week im hoping to get some things ready to send to the appropriate places.
> 
> 
> ...






doc this is like christmas for me man! i cant wait to see the progress pics on this one for sure :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

OH hell yea!!!!!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i had my eye on this sinse it first got posted! glad its back and i look forward to seeing its outcome!!! :cheesy:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 19 2010, 09:28 PM~17241073
> *Well made a stop at Waco today....This bad boy has came full circle and is back in my possesion.  Time to get things going again.  Overall its in good shape some minor things to clean up from all the travels but its pretty much ready for paint.  Just need to get THEE painter lined up    See if I can get that set up.  Once I get back next week im hoping to get some things ready to send to the appropriate places.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks for the repies homies! I know this one has been in the making for a whiiiile. I'm hoping to get it one step closer to completion soon. Ill post pics as there is progress on this one and the green monte.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

so who's gonna paint it after all i heard rob vanderslice is going to do it not sure if its true just checkn the rumor out if its true or not


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 23 2010, 04:28 AM~17278117
> *so who's gonna paint it after all i heard rob vanderslice is going to do it not sure if its true just checkn the rumor out if its true or not
> *


from what I know that was true. waco had gotten something worked out to have rob paint it. I'm tryin to see if that is still possible. if it is, it will be gettin shipped off soon as I get the green light.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Build....can't wait to see it panited....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 23 2010, 04:43 AM~17278491
> *from what I know that was true.  waco had gotten something worked out to have rob paint it.  I'm tryin to see if that is still possible.  if it is, it will be gettin shipped off soon as I get the green light.
> *


  SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN TO ME


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 19 2010, 06:28 PM~17241073
> *Well made a stop at Waco today....This bad boy has came full circle and is back in my possesion.  Time to get things going again.  Overall its in good shape some minor things to clean up from all the travels but its pretty much ready for paint.  Just need to get THEE painter lined up    See if I can get that set up.  Once I get back next week im hoping to get some things ready to send to the appropriate places.
> 
> 
> ...


sickness


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

say homie that replica is wicked clean you got down on the work! im makin a replica of the 1st Rolin Malo version my self say let me ask you were are you gettin your paint job done at and for how much if you dont mind me asking? :biggrin: 




































http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/052300_1641[00].jpg









2Picture%20012.jpg[/img]


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

[did you do alot of the work your self?


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

BADASS REPLICA ON MALO, UPDATES??


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Nov 25 2008, 11:31 AM~12253956
> *ID like to see it all closed up!
> *


IT DOESNT FIT TOGETHER RIGHT
http://rides.webshots.com/album/559018151FBUXkV


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

wassup homies
thanks for the bump!

this one is still on the side. just been busy with other things and havent had much time for models right now. I still plan on finishing this or trying to at least.
Not sure on the paint job yet. i havent reached out to the right people to try and make it happen. ill let you know once I find something out.


and WACO says 

ALREADY!!


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:biggrin: wheres this car now???? drnitrus still have it? vanderslice ever get lined up to paint it ?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT for my rollerz only. :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Wassup homies. Yes I do have it right now. Gettin a couple things wrapped up then I'm gonna see bout gettin some work in on rollin malo. Waco was tryin to get rob to paint it. I think someone on here had gotten waco in touch with rob. If ur out there hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

I've seen the model in person, worth the wait, trust me...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I think you shouldtake it to Kandy Shop Kustoms in San Antonio.I bett he can do it and do it bad ass!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

ttt


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Lots of great work, nice to see some one puting in time!


----------



## jorgemartinezis1 (Oct 7, 2008)

man you guys go all out on replicas :biggrin: you guys give new people alt ta learn from and what do u guys use ta take care of the space between the door panel and door? and can you use putty to mold back seats and stuff like on the model hes workin on?


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

I know the guy who repainted it kandy green here in Dallas... you want to give him a shout to see if he would be interested in painting it?


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Took these at The Beat Car Show this past summer, and the others at Los Magnificos Show in Houston, hope this helps with some of the other details of the car...


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Yup... that close....



























[/quote]


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

paintjob is better but the front end still makes the car look cheap


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 6 2011, 12:29 PM~19520592
> *paintjob is better but the front end still makes the car look cheap
> *


u mean the grill or the whole front end? I think the grill could use something different.


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

some sneak peeks from a while back,


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Jan 6 2011, 06:22 PM~19524419
> *u mean the grill or the whole front end? I think the grill could use something different.
> *


yeah the grill my bad lol.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken... this is what Rollin Malo looked like before it became Rollin Malo... was called Malo MC, back in the day.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jan 7 2011, 09:00 AM~19529718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yup!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jan 7 2011, 10:05 AM~19529746
> *yup!
> *


I thought so... shout out to my boy AJ... for putting this car out on the streets in the 90's, it was a bad ride!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 6 2011, 10:29 AM~19520592
> *paintjob is better but the front end still makes the car look cheap
> *


 :yes: did vanderslice spray this one?! looks like his style?!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 7 2011, 09:06 PM~19535368
> *:yes: did vanderslice spray this one?! looks like his style?!
> *


Vanderslice painted the 2nd version, with blue/silver patterns. My boy Jarod repainted over the original patterns with the colors you see on the car now, plus he re-did the underbelly and painted all the new fiberglass interior with patterns to match the rest of the outside of the car.


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jan 7 2011, 10:00 AM~19529718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam rivi. They say u learn something new everyday. Did ur boy also paint outerlimits?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jan 6 2011, 11:54 AM~19520286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great flicks bro !


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Don't get me wrong its a nice car and all, but I wish I that kind of money to blow on a car that I can't see legally being able to drive anywhere, just my .02


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Jan 7 2011, 10:03 PM~19535968
> *Dam rivi. They say u learn something new everyday.  Did ur boy also paint outerlimits?
> *


YEAH HE PAINTED THAT ONE AS WELL... I'm supposed to get pics of that car and La Carcacha in the spring, they've been in storage for a minute... can't wait!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 7 2011, 10:30 PM~19536222
> *great flicks bro !
> *


thanks bro!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Met with Dr. Nitrus today he's in town on business. Was good to meet you bro! We dropped the Rollin' Malo @ my boy J's shop so that he can start working on the paint... My boy J couldn't believe how detailed the car was... I'll post pics for Dr. Nitrus from time to time so you all can see the progress.....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

It was a pleasure meeting another fellow LIL builder. Thanks for the contact to get this project one step closer to the final product. You guys are top notch!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

build is off da hook...bad ass work!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 14 2008, 07:04 AM~10410828
> *chop the top
> 
> 
> ...


I'm diggin the hydro setup, looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Dropped the Malo off yesterday, I will post progress pics as the car gets painted?.... This is going to be a fun one to see...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 26 2011, 08:50 AM~20421900
> *Dropped the Malo off yesterday, I will post progress pics as the car gets painted?.... This is going to be a fun one to see...*


definitly :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

malo is looking killer cant wait to see this one finished up!:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> malo is looking killer cant wait to see this one finished up!:thumbsup:


x2 :drama:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Just a sneak peek, patterns are layed out and have been applied on one side of the car to be cut out and airbrushed into place!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LGV-903 (Oct 25, 2011)

damn mad propz to ur build lookin good man :worship::thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

65rivi said:


> View attachment 393319
> 
> 
> Just a sneak peek, patterns are layed out and have been applied on one side of the car to be cut out and airbrushed into place!


yes sir !


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lookin good rivi. 
What do u mean by applied and cut out?


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

pancho1969 said:


> Lookin good rivi.
> What do u mean by applied and cut out?


Well with so many patterns on the car... it was going to be hard to actually get them to scale. So the solution we came up with was to draw them all to scale in full detail on frisket paper and apply the entire sheet to each side of the car, then with a exacto blade cut out all the patterns and paint the exposed areas... in order to make this as accurate as possible without taking the easy road and just designing the decals and applying those. Dr. Nitrus wanted this to be the real deal... we're hoping it works well.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks for the help on this one Rivi!!! 

Thanks to the homies who still have interest in this build! I know its been a while since it was started but one way or another it will eventually get done!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hell yeah.. can't wait to see more!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

65rivi said:


> Well with so many patterns on the car... it was going to be hard to actually get them to scale. So the solution we came up with was to draw them all to scale in full detail on frisket paper and apply the entire sheet to each side of the car, then with a exacto blade cut out all the patterns and paint the exposed areas... in order to make this as accurate as possible without taking the easy road and just designing the decals and applying those. Dr. Nitrus wanted this to be the real deal... we're hoping it works well.


Awrite that's what I thought. I been wanting to try that frisket paper out but can't find it


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i think there are alot of us still interested in this car!!! 

there are quite a few still lurking around in here to see whats up, if any OG's come around anymore...

if the dipshits still post...


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

i will say this this model has been an inspiration to me and i am sure to many of all of us it just goes to show what a great group of guys can do when they put forth a little effort i have been checking back on this topic since i first saw it an i personally would LOVE to see it finished all the detail all the work all the time KILLER GUYS GREAT JOB dont let this one die :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

means a lot to me and im sure to everyone involved!! we will keep everyone posted


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*Poncho if there is a Hobby Lobby in your area , they have it or shop Hobby Lobby on-line and you can order it from them.

*_


pancho1969 said:


> Awrite that's what I thought. I been wanting to try that frisket paper out but can't find it


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

TTT
What is with this Model ??? Any progress ???


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT ROLLIN MALO R.O. FAMILIA


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Any new Pics from the Model ?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah,what happened with this one?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I think it's just waiting to get painted.... Really wanna see this one finished..... Crazy amount of time and skills been put into this project by some of the greats....


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

It's worth the wait, trust me guys :thumbsup: I've seen it.....


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

RollerZ..... can't wait til its shown...


----------

